# VIZited with our Vizsla today



## dmp (Jan 23, 2012)

By the time we get to select, they'll be only 3 of these wonderful pups left. After meeting the pups today, we feel confident we can't make a poor choice. Two more weeks before we bring her home, however.


Here's one getting personal w/ the camera: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SX9DB6JfyMI


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Congrats, lots of FUN to follow. 
 
Ours was 7.5 weeks old and we carried him inside and immediately stared to take pictures. BIG MISTAKE! The moment his feet touched the carpet he went for a fast run followed by a quick potty break  
Exhausted after a 4 hour drive in the rain we got our first jolt of Vizsla electricity.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

dmp PUP pics always make me SMILE!


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

I know how slow those last two weeks grind on for............... ;D We waited a long time for Ozkar. With Astro however, I knew about him one day, he was at home with me the next......longest night of my life...barely slept a wink ;D Zsa Zsa I had to wait a whole week to get her. The shelter couldn't get a vet booking to have her spayed before that. She had surgery in the morning and was home with me and Ozkar by that afternoon. That was a long week too........... 

Point being, puppy, adult or in between......... pure from a pup, an adult rescue or a puppy rehome, it's always a killer playing the waiting game.

Thanks for the pics and I can't wait to see who ends up coming home with you.....


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Like Christmas as a kid.... couldn't come soon enough!!!

Like anything in life, 'Good things are worth waiting for' 

Hobbsy

Ohh Yeh nice photo's


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Those are some sweet puppies! I love that extra skin they have, too... Adorable!!


----------



## jakersmomma (Jan 3, 2010)

So sweet! Unlike most of you, we didn't know anything about a Vizsla before we got Jake. I wanted a dog for a very very long time and it was an argument my husband and I had for years. I was always partial to a Weim because of the looks, never really researched the temperament. I saw my first V demoing a 4x4 golf cart to a customer who had one and mentioned it to my husband. Two months later while baking Christmas cookies in walks my husband with the now love of my life (well both of them We HAD NO IDEA!!! Well, my hubby said he should have known something was up because Jake wanted to ride on the back of his neck for the entire ride home lol.....We've talked about it and decided while Jake is a whole lot of work and constant dedication, the reward of having a loyal, loving, intelligent boy is sooooo worth it!! I'm so excited for all you who are getting puppies!! You are about to embark on one **** of a fantastic journey!


----------



## dmp (Jan 23, 2012)

Thanks guys. Yeah, "stoked" doesn't cut it; I'm scared and excited. 

We left with a soft-spot for one or two; but to a pooch they were sweethearts and otherwise great.


----------



## Jarodsm (Apr 17, 2012)

They're the BEST woofers (and I mean no disrespect to our other four-legged friends out there). I got in touch with a breeder in Madrid whose bitch and stud hadn't even bred yet and put my name down for a pup. I waited some four months for the day to arrive and haven't looked back. Berlioz is the best dog, everybody loves him and he they. It's true they're a lot of work and dedication but the love and affection a Vizsla shows you is beyond compare. Good luck with your new addition!


----------



## dmp (Jan 23, 2012)

So - our date for pick up is 22 Apr - this SUNDAY! wow. So much to do. 

Here goes!


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

Woohoo! Congratulations! ;D That's almost around the corner, but I'm sure it feels like forever! Can't wait to see all the puppy pictures :

Fun fact: 22nd April is Lenin's brithday haha


----------



## dmp (Jan 23, 2012)

Nice?  My Step-mother is Russian - but I doubt she celebrates. hehe  She grew up in Izhevsk from 1950s till about 2000!


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

I grew up behind the iron curtain in Latvia. There were always parades on Apr 22nd. Don't think anyone really celebrates it anymore ;D


----------



## dmp (Jan 23, 2012)

Suliko said:


> I grew up behind the iron curtain in Latvia. There were always parades on Apr 22nd. Don't think anyone really celebrates it anymore ;D



Sveiks!! I suspect the parades...celebration wasn't voluntary.


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

Sveiks, *dmp*!


----------

